# quorn



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

do many people on here eat quorn, my gf is a veggy so eats alot of this stuff and seems that its got good protien in

100g mince quorn - 14.5g protien 2g of fat 0.4g sat fat

good in pasta.

any one use it?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

awwww man, my gf is a veggy heed too, drives me nuts!!!

i did get her to eat a bite of a mcchicken sandwich though she said if i quit my job she would do it so i quit my job! (was gonna quit anyway lol)


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> awwww man, my gf is a veggy heed too, drives me nuts!!!
> 
> i did get her to eat a bite of a *mcchicken sandwich* though she said if i quit my job she would do it so i quit my job! (was gonna quit anyway lol)


thats not techincally chicken....pmsl....


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

theres bound to be a trace of chicken in it so it still counts


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

quorn is mushroom protein so i think its ok to have as an alternative meat. steer clear of soya. that veggie stalwort increases estrogen levels.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

it was just for a change really as im not keen on meat mince as when i cook it itseems to have alot of fat in , even the lean steak mince.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i dont understand why veggies dont eat meat but they buy stuff which tastes similar :crazy:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my gf was shown a video in class wen she was 14 that showed a chicken coop with them crowded in and then how they kill te animals ,

im all for animal rights just not if it means i cant eat it lol


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Quorn... *shudder* vile stuff.

My wife eats it. She tried to convince me that Id not tell the difference and she made a curry with it. It was like .... soft cubes of mushroom or something. Yak. No replacement for chicken at all imo


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

soft cubes of magic mushrooms are quite good


----------

